# Dream Come True!



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello -- 

I am a first time horse owner. This summer I adopted a young horse from a horse rescue farm. 
My horse is a sorrel mustang yearling filly, born wild on the Yakama Reservation in Eastern Washington state. 
Her name is LaRoux (pronounced La-ROO). 
I gentled and halter trained her myself. I am continuing to ground train her and she is coming along.

I live in Western WA state now, and grew up in Montana. I did a lot of horseback riding in the summertime growing up - mostly trail riding. I was the girl in school always drawing pictures of horses, talking about horses, collecting Breyer horses, dreaming about horses.... and wishing that I had my own horse. This summer, at 49 years old after having nearly given up on that dream, I was volunteering at a horse rescue and met a shy little mustang. There was something sweet about her, and she hadn't been worked with yet, so I took it upon myself to make friends with her. A few weeks later I adopted her and relocated her to a stable closer to my home. 

She is smart, sassy, sweet, moody, curious, headstrong, and sometimes docile. She is a handful. She challenges me to do better. 
There are a lot of "firsts" with LaRoux, since I am basically her first human friend. Friday she had her first hoof trim. She spooked, knocked me over, and accidentally kicked me in the chin. Ouch! Minutes later she stood nicely for the farrier and lifted her feet just like I had taught her. Every day with her is a different adventure! 

I am primarily following the Warwick Schiller horsemanship method at this time. Other trainers I follow are Mia Lykke-Nielsen, Buck Brannaman, and Monty Roberts. I'm also getting into the books by Cherry Hill. There is SO MUCH to learn!!! Sometimes it feels overwhelming, if I'm honest. Other times it's a joy. 

Once she is ready to ride in a few years, my main objective is to do trail rides. There are a number of local groups I can join in my area, and where I live there are dozens of trails that allow equestrians. Cannot wait to be out on the trail. 

Thanks for reading. Have a great week! 

Aquamarine


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome! We would love to see pictures!


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you.  This is LaRoux.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow, what a good looking horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! intertesting story. I don't own a horse, but I really started to get into riding at 41, so a 'late bloomer'. I also live in W. Wa state, near Seattle.


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> Wow, what a good looking horse.


Thanks!! She's a beauty for sure.


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> Welcome! intertesting story. I don't own a horse, but I really started to get into riding at 41, so a 'late bloomer'. I also live in W. Wa state, near Seattle.


I live in South King County.  

We're lucky to have a pretty active equestrian community in this area.


----------



## karens1039 (Mar 26, 2018)

She is beautiful


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

karens1039 said:


> She is beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a pretty filly, I like her. She looks loved and well taken care of. Good luck with her. Are you still volunteering at the rescue or did you just move farther away? I'm sure you are surrounded enough by horse people that you can get the help if you run into a snag with her.

And, welcome to HF


----------



## NeverDullRanch (Nov 11, 2009)

OH! She is BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations! Your post made my day. 🙂


----------



## dustywyatt (Aug 19, 2019)

Aquamarine said:


> There is SO MUCH to learn!!! Sometimes it feels overwhelming, if I'm honest. Other times it's a joy.



I feel like the more I learn, the more I realize just how much I don't know lol. Starting babies is a challenge, but so rewarding!



Aquamarine said:


> Thank you.  This is LaRoux.



She is super cute! I love her sweet face and pretty hip. Her legs and feet look really good too.


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

LoriF said:


> What a pretty filly, I like her. She looks loved and well taken care of. Good luck with her. Are you still volunteering at the rescue or did you just move farther away? I'm sure you are surrounded enough by horse people that you can get the help if you run into a snag with her.
> 
> And, welcome to HF


She is very loved and doted on. I do my best to make her as comfortable as I can. 

I am spending my time with her now, though if the rescue put out a call for help I would show up. 

I don't personally know many people who own horses, though I am slowly meeting a few people through Facebook groups. And of course the owners of the stable where I board her are a wealth of knowledge. 

Thank you!


----------



## Aquamarine (Aug 27, 2019)

dustywyatt said:


> She is super cute! I love her sweet face and pretty hip. Her legs and feet look really good too.


Thanks! The farrier says she has really good feet. One of the reasons I wanted a mustang is because I've heard and read that they tend to be sturdy, hardy, and healthy. When I first met her I thought she had a nice build and seemed to move well. Can't ask for more than that (unless you're in the market for a fancy purebred, of course).


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

This post made my day! As someone who had horses their whole life and was forced to take a break from them I am so happy when someone finds their love and joy in a horse! She really is a good looking filly. I have always wanted a mustang. I feel like it is just being a partner with a piece of history with them. I can't wait to hear updates of her!


----------

